# Rosie's progress



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've given up trying to work out how to post pictures as thumbnails, so this might be a long post, but here is a selection of pictures to show how Rosie has grown and changed over the last five months.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the photo in the corn ?? field !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely growing pics  she is so yummy .. she makes me hungry for chocolate xxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Lovely growing pics  she is so yummy .. she makes me hungry for chocolate xxx


Yeah, I put the blame on her for that too


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

What great pictures - love the difference in size between the first and last ones. Rosie is scrumptious  Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh how lovely to see how she's changed!! She's just gorgeous, beautiful colour xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rosie is gorgeous - love her chocolate colour


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Louise I adore Rosie's colour. I don't think I have ever seen a chocolate quite that ........rosy before! Where did you get her from?

It's lovely seeing how our dogs have grown and changed. A little series of photos is the perfect way of showing it!

Thanks for posting. 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She is lovely... gosh time flies... growing up with your little ones how lovely x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Rosie is a little stunner. Poppy agrees


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Rosie is so so beautiful, if i ever have another puppy i would love one just like her, she is simply gorgeous x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, thanks everyone. I think she is gorgeous, but then she is my baby!

Karen - I think Rosie's hair is a little unusual! She has some really golden bits on her face, and quite a red tint to the rest of her hair. And lately, it's like she has dyed her hair - she has black roots! So I am intrigued to see how she changes over the next 5 months. She came from Martinshaw Kennels in Leicester. Her mum was black and white and her dad was completely black.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Ah, thanks everyone. I think she is gorgeous, but then she is my baby!
> 
> Karen - I think Rosie's hair is a little unusual! She has some really golden bits on her face, and quite a red tint to the rest of her hair. And lately, it's like she has dyed her hair - she has black roots! So I am intrigued to see how she changes over the next 5 months. She came from Martinshaw Kennels in Leicester. Her mum was black and white and her dad was completely black.


Ah I did wonder. Martinshaw specialise in non fading chocolates I think. An idea for another thread - 'Does your Cockapoo resemble its mother or father more?' .........in your case probably neither!! Lol

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesting - I never heard of the term non-fading chocolate before! Rosie was one of two chocolates in an otherwise black litter.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Rosie's lovely. I love looking at the changes from puppy onwards  Interesting to hear about her coat changing too.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Gorgeous Rosie - shes got such a character that just shines through - Dexter says hi  hes into the older woman!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

jools said:


> Gorgeous Rosie - shes got such a character that just shines through - Dexter says hi  hes into the older woman!!!!


A big woof back from Rosie x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Rosie is lovely, the colour is gorgeous - I think I need a chocolate fix


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, love the photos, seeing the progress. Rosie is just beautiful. I see Cider in the small photo, so I am really excited to guess, that he would like just as handsome 
Thanks for sharing
bini


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Rosie is a little stunner. Poppy agrees


She is beautiful!


----------

